# World Rod Project



## mark blabaum

The World rod started as a lark, a mention on the 2Cool BBS of combining the talents of myself and noted weavers; Doc Ski, Owen Dare (Australia) and the wrapping talents of Jorge Pozzobon (Brazil). The four of us thought it would be fun to see what we could do and started on this venture. The rod will be the work of builders from around the world, truly an international rod. Doc contacted Bill Batson about a blank and the Batsons came through big time with a donation of the blank, reel seat and the components to build the rod. I'd like to thank Bill for the Batson's generous donation and I only hope that we can do the blank justice. 


The pictures enclosed are of the components from Batson Enterprise, I'm going to try and keep this thread going by showing the progress of the rod as it travels around the continents and I hope that the others will post here as they receive the rod and improve on it. I have finally gotten caught up and will post a picture tomorrow of the rough blanks and the progress of the spider web as it goes from blank to grip. The rod will be donated to Doc to be raffled off at the West Coast Custom Rodbuilder Show for a charity of Doc's choice.


----------



## Goags

2cool, Mark! I'm looking forward to following the build as it travels the globe.
Jerry


----------



## pg542

Mark, I remember that day, it started here on 2cool with the mention of a "global build" and my offer still stands. I thought this idea had sorta faded but good to see otherwise. Anyway, if you recall, I'm good for the shipping costs on this deal. Owen had made a mention of doing a weave on a sleeve of some sort. He'd mentioned that blank/rod shipping costs to and from "down under" were a bit high so the "sleeve" was a smaller package and could be installed on the build by one of you guys, or something to that effect. I'll be happy to help with the logistics or anything else.. ,,,PM or e-mail me and let's talk about it.,,,,,Jim


----------



## Terrynj

What an incredible project Mark! My hats off to you and all the contributors and participants! This will certainly be a great project to follow and to see what Doc decides to do with it!
2cool!

Terry


----------



## freesp00l

I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## CoastalBent

Looks ya'll are off to a great start! I'm looking forward to this one...


----------



## Stan Grace

Beginning of a heirloom!


----------



## mark blabaum

I just wanted to let you know that I haven't been slacking completely. I started the grips for the build and thought that I'd share the progress. The grip is made with walnut and maple veneer to make the spider web pattern. It will end up at 5.5" long with a diameter of 1.2" set up as a baitcaster configuration. The photos show the rough blank for the web and the fore and aft grips. The final photo is with out finish so it looks a little plain at this point. I will hope to finish the fore and aft grips tomorrow and post them as well. Thanks Mark


----------



## pg542

Very very cool Mark. This rod is sure to be a masterpiece. Are both of those pics of the same grip? Spiderweb on one side and scalloped oval on the other? How does CA (assuming thats what you'll finish with) hold up to long term UV and wet enviros???...really nice,,,,,Jim


----------



## mark blabaum

Jim, the grip is the same in both photos. The scalops are the side effect of the spider itself. The CA that I've been using has been holding up fine for the last year that I've been using them, but I haven't really tested in the sun for UA env. As for wet I think it's better than Tru-Oil, but wood in general doesn't like being left in a continuious damp environment. I usually use the rods through the day and then hang them up in the garage when I'm done and have never had a problem. I had a friend use one and left the rod in his rod locker (which is damp all the time) and he had one of my checkers fall apart. The only thing I'm not sure of is the checker that fell apart wasn't covered in CA, so I can't really compare apples to apples.


----------



## pg542

I never noticed the different look on each side. This is 180 deg. opposite the spiderweb or 90 deg to the side? Regardless, nice work my friend,,,Jim


----------



## Mg50

that is a sweet grip im very interested to see the finished rod.


----------



## mark blabaum

Jim it's 90 degrees from one picture to the next.


----------



## Fishtoys

*According*

I just want to know one thing, when or how soon can I start buying the tickets for this puppy, I'm winning this one guys. :biggrin: Sorry Jim, its got my 1/3 name all over it according to her. This baby is going to ROCK....


----------



## mark blabaum

I just wanted to show the fore and aft grips for the world rod project. The pattern is a hanging web of walnut and maple veneer.


----------



## Goags

Mark, you're anything but slacking on this! You're really putting the pressure on the rest of the guys w/ what you've done! WOW!
Jerry


----------



## OwenD

Pressure?
What pressure?

In the immortal words of Lloyd Bridges.... "I picked the wrong day to quit taking amphetamines..."


----------



## bill

maybe each builder should add a note giving the details on date rod/blank work done and location or any other info the builder wants to add, then once completed it could be given to the winner

This is good stuff


----------



## jdusek

Wow, Those look great!


----------



## Savage Rods

Mark, this is really good stuff you've got going on. This is beautiful. I love the wood handle, had not really given it much thought


----------



## johnmyjohn

That wood work is nothing but art.


----------



## pg542

Goags said:


> Mark, you're anything but slacking on this! You're really putting the pressure on the rest of the guys w/ what you've done! WOW!
> Jerry


...x2...Pressure indeed....Somehow I'll bet the other builders will bring their "A" game as well......Mark, what are your finish plans? This looks unfinished , but beautiful already.....Where and who are next?,,,,,,Jim


----------



## Terrynj

Wow Mark! I never get tired of looking at your work and trying to figure out how you do it! (and I've read all your tutorials and still dont know! haha)
Beautiful work and what a great project!


----------



## mark blabaum

I'm a little slow in updating the progress on the world rod. The rod shipped out to Owen a week ago Thursday and he should be receiving the rod soon. The photo's are showing the rod fit and with final finish.


----------



## Goags

OwenD said:


> Pressure?
> What pressure?
> 
> In the immortal words of Lloyd Bridges.... "I picked the wrong day to quit taking amphetamines..."


Sounds like the ball is in your court now, Owen... looks like a simple 10 layer color change weave is in order...no pressure, just give up the Foster's for a few weeks! Ha!!!
Mark, outstanding work!!
Jerry


----------



## OwenD

Goags said:


> Sounds like the ball is in your court now, Owen... looks like a simple 10 layer color change weave is in order...no pressure, just give up the Foster's for a few weeks! Ha!!!
> Mark, outstanding work!!
> Jerry


You'll have to settle for 6 layers 

Really looking forward to this.!!
Can't wait to get started.

No worries about Fosters - Dishwater!!

XXXX (Four X) on the other hand.... :cheers:


----------



## Doc Labanowski

Maybe some Bundy will help losen ya up. LOL I know what is next and it is a beauty.

Na na, n na na


----------



## Terrynj

All I can say Mark is WOW! That is incredible work! Owen won't have a problem at all...piece 'o' cake for him...cant wait!


----------



## OwenD

The parts arrived today.
Holy smokes Mark!

Started weaving the the test piece tonight.

I have to say I'm really impressed with the Batson blank.
This thing looks like it will pull the eyes together on some serious fish.


----------



## mark blabaum

OwenD said:


> The parts arrived today.
> Holy smokes Mark!
> 
> Started weaving the the test piece tonight.
> 
> I have to say I'm really impressed with the Batson blank.
> This thing looks like it will pull the eyes together on some serious fish.


Owen I'm glad to see that every thing made it in one piece. I was thinking the same thing about the Batson Blank. Great looking blank, it's just a little large for the crappies that I have in this neck of the woods (lol).


----------



## Steve Gardner

Mark;
As you know (with the exception of one rod I built for my daughter to pass on to her children over time, and that one JP Timberlake turned for me) I don't do any wood turning or use wood on my rods
But if I ever went that route, I would only hope that over time I could get close to the level of Craftsmanship that you exhibited. I am always amazed and astounded at you create.


----------



## OwenD

I've started the dummy run.
Here's a couple of pics of the progress so far.

There could only be one subject after Mark's titanic effort. This little bloke is a Funnel Web spider.
Probably the most deadly spider in the world and has fangs that can pierce your toenail.
Luckily their range is limited, so most of us never see one. Unlike the Red Back (your black widow) which is very wide spread.
I'm in two minds as to whether it should be in portrait or lanscape view. I'll decide when this one is done before I do the real deal.

Added a closeup of the business end of one..... Cute eh?


----------



## Goags

Absolutely appropriate badboy for that build! That's going to look sweet w/ those web grips. Just keep those critters down under! OUCH
BTW, Owen, I used your thread layout method and really like it.
Jerry


----------



## Terrynj

Owen, I am sitting here stunned looking at what you are doing and thinking about the trials I had today with my first weave (Ball breaking 32x32 single color stumper).

I knew you were going to pull out the stops, but I think the subject matter is perfect, the pattern is Off the Hook, and your "Practice" run here is looking riduclous. The colors are perfect and as Jerry said, just a perfect and Worldly selection to go with Marks work.

PS...little hint for you...it might be easier for you to wrap that if you trim some of all those extra threads you've got underneath...it looks like your making a throw rug. ! LOL









My vote is Landscaped all the way!...just as you have it.....

Pls keep us posted of your progress! I can't wait to see that thing finished!!!


----------



## CoastalBent

Sick sick sick.... You guy's are taking it to the next level here! That's a mean lookin spidey. I'm glad we don't have em here in TX. You Aussies get all the good deadly critters!


----------



## mark blabaum

Owen, I'm amazed at the detail of the weave. The file that you sent me of the spider didn't do the finished product justice. I think you've out done yourself.


----------



## pg542

You guys are on a completely different level. lol. Awesome subject and a perfect compliment to Mark's woodworking magic. Outstanding.... This will be one for the ages. Owen, please keep me posted on the other part of this deal,,,Thanks for posting,Jim


----------



## oldguy

You guys are just incredable,you do such great work. I wish i could do a 1/10 as good can't wait to see your weave owen.
Paul


----------



## OwenD

Here's a progress pic.
The test run is finished, just have to put the CP on and roll and pack it to close up a few threads that are out of line.
The CP helps "glue" them into place and the rolling flattens the threads and helps close any gaps.
Normally you don't show anyone this part because you can see the mistakes 
I thought some of you may be interested in how a weave progresses.

I'll be making a few minor ,mods to the pattern before it goes on the World Rod.
Just to add some definition to a couple of spots and make it easier to tighten in one area.


----------



## OwenD

OK,
CP is on, final packing and rolling complete and trim bands done.

This is as far as I go on this piece.
I'll start the real deal in a couple of weeks as I have to go overseas.


----------



## Fishtoys

That is one B.A spider. Nice and tight can't wait for the tickets. I could only imagine what Doc and Jorge are bring to the table. Awesome work guys.


----------



## venturarodandlure

That spider rules! Our worst spider here is the brown recluse. Usually not fatal though, just kills off a good size chunk of flesh around the bite..


----------



## sandyd

We have something like your recluse, which is called a white tail spider, looks harmless but gee it can make a mess. The weave is looking really good and as usual the colours do not show true in the pictures. I too can't wait to see the next two stages.
By the way the handles well what can I say that has not already been said. Mark you amaze me.


----------



## OwenD

Finally finished the spider for the world rod project.
No trims or epoxy on it as whoever does the guide trims will need to ensure that everything matches.
Plus it all needs to be blended into the magnificent grips Mark Blabaum has done.
Pretty much impossible to outshine work like Mark's, but I'm happy with the result.

Can't wait to see what the rest of the crew have in store!


----------



## Goags

Really great job, Owen. Where does it go from there/what's next? This is shaping up to be an AWESOME project, but not unexpected, considering the builders!
Jerry


----------



## Raymond Adams

Awesome job Guys! Cant wait to see it completed.


----------



## kutb8t

_Very nice lookn rod bro. _


----------



## mark blabaum

Goags said:


> Really great job, Owen. Where does it go from there/what's next? This is shaping up to be an AWESOME project, but not unexpected, considering the builders!
> Jerry


The next stop is going to be Jorge Pozzobon in Brazil for a butt wrap. The other thing we need to add is there will be another stop on this rods tour of the world; Chris Ward from the UK has offered his talents to the project and will be teaming up with Owen, Doc, Jorge and myself for this worthy project. I only wish that I was the last one to work on the rod so I could see the final result, Owens weave is outstanding and I'm excited to see the finished product.


----------



## mlv

*That is just absoleutly awesome Owen !!..:fireworks*


*ML..:texasflag*


----------



## oldguy

Man you guys have really got a thing going. This should be tole to a sportsman mag. so the great rod building craft will receive teh attention it needs.
Great job Owen
Paul


----------



## pg542

Super work Owen! (you have a PM) Without a doubt, all of the builders on this project will be bringing their "A" game and I can't wait to see it as progress is made. Make sure Jorge and Chris are 2coolers so that they can post their progress as well. Very, very cool Owen and Mark........Jim


----------



## Terry G.

man, i dont know, if i owned this rod whether to use it or put it in a "glass case" .

i believe i'd vote for the glass case, heheh

super work people.


----------



## Goags

Mark, Owen, or Doc
Did ya'll ever finish this project, or is it still a work in progress? I'm still looking forward to seeing the finished product!
Jerry


----------



## KappaSig

*Questions*



Goags said:


> Mark, Owen, or Doc
> Did ya'll ever finish this project, or is it still a work in progress? I'm still looking forward to seeing the finished product!
> Jerry


1st - WOW what a project - and you couldn't have picked more qualified folks to use - so is it finished???

2nd - if it is - what now? is it up for sale - purchase price to benefit some worthy charity?

3rd - if up for charity sale - I'm in - MONT may need to "sticky" it - but we may be suprised at what it would bring -


----------



## OwenD

The rod is still a "work in progress"
Jorge has it in Brazil still I think.
Mark may chime in with more details.


----------



## mark blabaum

Jorge, does have the rod in Brazil. The last e/mail that I got from him said that he would be fishing the Amazon until the 6th of Feb and then he would be able to start on the wrap. He was going to do a couple of test wraps and then start on the rod itself. I should e/mail him and see what progress he's made, also if he has any photos of the wrap that he's doing and see if he could post it here. 

I should ask for suggestions as well, I know that Doc said the West Coast show was on hold until October. The funds from the rod will go to Doc to use for one of his charities. We haven't worked out the details for a chance at winning the rod, if the West Coast show doesn't come to fruition how would you feel about an auction for the rod, another possibility would be a PayPal site for a chance to win the rod. I'm open to suggestions and am willing to entertain any ideas that you have.


----------



## mark blabaum

I just received an e/mail from Jorge and thought that I'd post a couple of photos. The rod will be heading out to Chris Ward after this and then off to Doc for the West Coast Custom Rod Show.

From Jorge; 
Mark,
The spider is painted, with a new technique taht I"m learning with my friend Edson (Magrão). He is a luremaker.
Now I"m doing the same tye offs on the Owen's weave.
New picture of the gglobal rod, amazonian fishing result (february)and some pictures of the lures of my firend.
Be well
Jorge


----------



## Reel Time

World artistry at it's best. Great job to all involved!
That needs to be in a museum!
RT


----------



## Fishtoys

Dang I need one of those lures for a fish like that. Mark when do the tickets go up for grabs? Awesome work.


----------



## garybryan

Theres no way that rod would ever get out of the glass case if I had it. That is one 1st class work of art. Great Job to everyone involved.


----------



## Doc Labanowski

There is so much wonderful work, I am afraid I wont be able to keep up with the others who have already worked on it. 

As to what will happen to it. Well I am open to suggestions but I am sorta planning a huge raffle with the winning ticket to be drawn at the West Coast Rod Building Show in Oct. It is on for sure now and really comming together nicely. Larger venue, Nicer Venue and it appears tons of exhibitors. The rod proceeds needs to some how be funneled back into rod building hopefully teaching as many as possible.


----------



## mark blabaum

Hello all I just wanted to let you know that the World Rod is still in the works and on it's way back to Doc in the USA. The last artist to work on the rod was Chris Ward (a very talented rodbuilder) from the UK; he applied the guides and added his own touch to the spider web theme. I had a great time working on the rod and would like to thank you all for your patience. I'm looking forward to the rod making it's way back home to Doc.


----------



## Goags

You guys are WAY past sick! Thanks for the update, Mark. Be sure and post up the raffle info, when the time comes.


----------



## newsharker

oh man!!! i have been looking at this rod building forum now for a couple of weeks...and man you guys are AWESOME!!!!!! this stuff belongs in a musium. is anyone from dallas area willing to teach me? i will work for free just to learn any of this stuff! i couldnt imagine being able to make rods that sexy! wow guys i am just floored.


----------



## Terry G.

THAT'S SLICK !


----------



## d4rdbuilder

2Cool! Mark you are a true craftsman as are the other builders listed. I can't wait to see this build as it progresses. 

I only hope the raffle tickets will be available to the masses! (hint, hint)

Thanks for sharing,
Doug


----------



## Rainshadow

Wow awesome work guys!


----------

